# مشروع تكييف (مخططات )



## سمير شربك (5 يناير 2010)

أضع بين ايدي المهتمين في دراسات التكييف والتدفئة مخططات مشروع متكامل (تكييف وتدفئة )
شلرات ووحدات معالجة وفانكويل 

http://www.4shared.com/file/188765005/f6652024/1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/188765190/560f05d5/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/188765547/7acc46e7/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/188765941/9ab51ab6/___online.html

اتمنى أن ينال رضى الجميع


----------



## ياسر حسن (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككر


----------



## سمير شربك (5 يناير 2010)

الموضوع رائع جدا والدراسة والمخططات نلنا من خلالها التقدير 
أتمنى ابداء الرأي كي أيقن أنه تم التحميل والإفادة


----------



## سمير شربك (6 يناير 2010)

الشروف لمصرف 
الطوابق الثالث والرابع اسثمار مكاتب 
أما الأول والثانيللمصرف 
الأول الخزنة


----------



## المعماري الذكي (17 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## سمير شربك (18 يناير 2010)

أتمنى أن أكون قد أفدتك بالمعلومات 
وشكرا لك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لكم مني كل تقدير و احترام 
و الحقيقة انا لم اطلع على كامل العمل و لكن سأفعل مرات و اعطيك تعليقي و انا فخور بما قدمت لنا زملاء المهنة و لكن لي تعقيب مبدئي و هو اني ارجو ان تضع امام الزملاء الغرض من المبني 
شروط التصميم 
بعض الوصف لمن ليس لديه خبرة بالمشاريع من هذا النوع
ظروف اختيار الوحدات 
وجزاكم الله كل خير و صحة وسعادة و مزيد من عطاياه في كل مايرضيه و يكون لك مصدر سعادة و رضا
لي سؤال : ازاي حملت الاكسل شيتس اعذرني في السؤال


----------



## سمير شربك (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا للإستاذ محمد صبري على ملاحظاته 
لذلك وضعت الروابط التالية :الشروط الفنية للمصرف والكشف التقديري وحساب التجهيزات الميكانيكية 
وبذلك يكون المشروع كاملا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/200949364/6e5edd2/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/200949030/7eb963d7/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/200948408/e4fa779f/__online.html
وكنت ذكرت سابقا 
أن الطابق الأرضي والأول للمصرف 
والطوابق الثاني والثالث والرابع استثمار خاص
وبالنسبةلتنزيل الأكسل شيت لم أجد أي صعوبة بالتنزيل مثل باقي الملفات على الفور شير


----------



## مؤيد غازي (25 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## اراس الكردي (25 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم سمير شربك
على الخرائط والتفاصيل
نسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد محمد البدوى (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## faissal djouambi (25 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك اللة فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (25 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى*


----------



## حسام محمد (25 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر الك يا معلم 
شي حلو كتير 
اخوك حسام


----------



## مجآهد (26 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الجهد واريد من فضلك ان توضح شرح مخططات كيف نشبك نضام الشلار وتضام الفام فلكتر وبارك الله


----------



## سمير شربك (15 مارس 2010)

رائد حمامرة قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


تكرم عينك أنشاء الله تكون استفدت وقريبا سأحمل مشروع كامل تدفئة وتكييف وتهوية عن مصرف


----------



## سمير شربك (15 مارس 2010)

حسام محمد قال:


> الف شكر الك يا معلم
> شي حلو كتير
> اخوك حسام


 
لاشكر على واجب


----------



## سمير شربك (15 مارس 2010)

اراس الكردي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم سمير شربك
> على الخرائط والتفاصيل
> نسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 

سررت بدخولك أخي اراس مشرفنا العزيز 

لك تحياتي 
وأستغرب رغم دخول العدد الكبير على الملتقى والبركة بمهندسينا مشاريعهم كثيرة 
فالواجب أن يطرحوا مشاريعهم لتعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## lawlaw (23 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله


----------



## ammar-sl (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## سمير شربك (24 أبريل 2010)

ammar-sl قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووور


 شكرا لك 
أعودواطرح مالعيب بطرح ونشر وتحميل المشاريع وبالأخص التدفئة والتكييف 
التي يندر وجودها 
مع احترامي للجميع


----------



## حسام محمد (19 مايو 2010)

شي رائع ألف شكر الك يا أستاذ سمير


----------



## حسام محمد (19 مايو 2010)

أنا بضم صوتي لصوتك أستاذ سمير 
وياريت يكون في مشاريع تكييف وتدفئة كاملة ( حسابات ومخططات )
وياريت يكون باللغة العربية 
والف شكر الك أستاذي الكريم


----------



## سمير شربك (22 مايو 2010)

حسام محمد قال:


> أنا بضم صوتي لصوتك أستاذ سمير
> وياريت يكون في مشاريع تكييف وتدفئة كاملة ( حسابات ومخططات )
> وياريت يكون باللغة العربية
> والف شكر الك أستاذي الكريم


 شكرا لك 
الله يسمع منك


----------



## gaber osman (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عادل 1980 (23 مايو 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> شكرا لك
> الله يسمع منك


 
أنا معكم أخ سمير
يا ريت حد يسمعنا

والله الكريم


----------



## عادل 1980 (23 مايو 2010)

نسيت أخى سمير أشكرك

والله مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 

والله يبارك فى صحتك ومالك وأهلك
وبارك الله فى دينك وعلمك


----------



## سمير شربك (26 مايو 2010)

adel_agac قال:


> نسيت أخى سمير أشكرك
> 
> والله مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
> 
> ...


 

شكرا لكلماتك الحلوة أخي عادل 
وانشاء الله سأحمل مشروع تدفئة كبير قريبا


----------



## amr fathy (26 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المتكامل (26 مايو 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية مجهود رائع و قيم اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## كندي يونس (20 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر ونتمنك التالق والجديد انشاء الله


----------



## سمير شربك (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للجميع 
وايضا يمكنكم الستعانه بالمشروع الذي وضعه الخ إيهابو 
المفيد جدا 
الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t212958.html


----------



## م. بشار علي (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عمل رائع


----------



## الاء المانيا (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخي على المشروع 
انا بصراحة جديدة في هذا المجال و عندي اسئلة ياريت لو حضرتك او احد الاخوان يجاوبني عليهم باسرع وقت 
جدول حساب الاحمال تم حسابه يدويا لو باستخدام برنامج؟؟
وهل كل جدول صغير من الحسابات هو لغرفة مستقلة؟؟ اذا كان هكذا يعني الطابق الواحد يكون فيه مثلا 12 او 14 غرفة صح؟ 
وشكرا مقدما 
تحياتي


----------



## YAZENZZ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الاء المانيا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك اخي على المشروع
> انا بصراحة جديدة في هذا المجال و عندي اسئلة ياريت لو حضرتك او احد الاخوان يجاوبني عليهم باسرع وقت
> جدول حساب الاحمال تم حسابه يدويا لو باستخدام برنامج؟؟
> ...


 شكرا لك أخي الكرام 
وكلامك صحيح تماما


----------



## سمير شربك (21 أكتوبر 2010)

yazenzz قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 بارك الله بك وشكرا لك


----------



## mortdy (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (19 ديسمبر 2010)

mortdy قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 بارك الله بك


----------



## محمد شافع (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

شكزا يااخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م قاسم العليلوي (19 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لكل من افادنا ولو بمعلومة واحدة


----------



## ben_sala7 (22 يوليو 2012)

تسلم والله يباركلك ويزيدك من علمه


----------



## جناب ا لكومندا (23 يوليو 2012)

جزاء الله كل خير وشكرا يا هندسة عالمجهود الرائع


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (2 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------

